

Quadrotor failsafe algorithm video shows how Amazon drone delivery could be safe - hallieatrobohub
http://robohub.org/quadrocopter-failsafe-algorithm-recovery-after-propeller-loss/

======
hallieatrobohub
Amazon just announced it will be launching a new drone delivery service called
PrimeAir as early as 2015, but safety concerns will be key — no one wants an
Amazon delivery falling out of the sky. As Amazon CEO Jeff Bezos says, "Look,
this thing can’t land on somebody’s head while they’re walking around their
neighborhood." Check out this new video by Mark Mueller out of Raffaello
D'Andrea's Flying Machine Arena at ETH Zurich (note: D'Andrea is the tech
wizard behind Amazon's robotic warehouse) — it shows a new failsafe algorithm
that allows an unmanned aerial vehicle to recover and land safely following
propeller loss. According to the researchers, the algorithm allows the vehicle
to remain in flight despite the loss of one, two, or possibly even three
propellers.

